# New to the collection



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Well, in my year away I've got some new acquisitions. Most I've kept, some I bashed with a Sledge hammer, and some I've given away. What I still have, I thought I'd share...

Chinese, got it from Poljot24. Auto Chrono, caliber SL-4617, 32 Jewel @ 28,800 beat.

Sapphire Crystals front and back, 43mm diameter, 16mm thickness, and an oddly pointless rotating bezel, given that it doesn't have any clicks or locks, it just freely twists and turns. I will say that, even though it has no clicks on the best, it doesn't rotate loosely, it takes trying to do it, so it doesn't just turn on its own, which I can't even say for a lot of click-locking bezels.

As you can see it's got to subdials/registers and like any other typical automatic Chronograph, the small/sub seconds at 9 o'clock is the running seconds while the centered seconds hand is the Chrono counter, with the 30 minute counter at 3 o'clock.

It is a very well done piece, with a blasted looking case and black and red accents. It's got a nicely decorated movement, nothing super fancy, but neither plain Jane. I love the strap, it's very simple but classic. The lume is average, definitely not Seiko quality or superluminova, but not bad. I wore it to bed the first night and could still tell the time about 5 in the morning when it was still dark enough out that I needed the lume to read it. Just took my eyes a few seconds to focus.

The pushers work like any standard 7750 out so, very positive clicking feedback and the hands snap back into place immediately. I'm guessing this is a play on the 7750 Asian clone, but not sure.

It's hard to tell what the brand is. On Poljot24 it's listed as either Red Start or Roter Stern, maybe you can decipher this better than I can. Either way, I'm truly in love with it. Hope you enjoy and like...























Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

Very nice, I like that, easy to read, nice and clean lines. Congratulations. :thumbsup:


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Teg62x said:


> Very nice, I like that, easy to read, nice and clean lines. Congratulations. :thumbsup:


 Thanks buddy. But a big part of me wishes I had gotten the of white with black subdials version on Brown strap. It's smashing!!! I may still get one, they're only like $300!


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Very nice.


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

I just realized how many I've given away. Eek! I think I've bought at least 20 watches in the last year, and I've only got about 5-6 left to show for it.

Oh well, easy come, easy go, it's just material goods. I say that as I cry into my blanket. Lol

So this one might be pretty clear as to what it is, to some, but maybe not to others, since there are some clear differences and changes from the original it's based on.

For those whom may not recognize it, it's a "sort of" throwback, a half-true homage from Citizen. Reminiscent of the old bullhead classic that was an automatic chronograph, now a bit bastardized and turned modern with the typical and increasingly boring Eco-Drive system. I was looking at picking up an original, given my love if and fascination for all things Auto Chrono, even though I deeply loathe even the idea of buying an old used watch I know nothing about, but then I saw how small they were and quickly came to my senses. However I had noticed that, upon my initial Google searching for the original, this thing would pop up as the primary reference for it. It clearly looks a lot alike in some important ways, yet also very obviously different, given the number of subdials/functions.

Anyway, it's the new Citizen Promaster Tsuno Chronograph Racer, in Bullhead form! It uses the Eco-Drive system and utilizes a mechaquartz chronograph function. The strap is one of those annoying, yet cool looking, integrated pieces, so I'm not planning on changing the strap... Ever! Lol

It's about 45mm diameter and rather on the thick side as well. I haven't measured the thickness and didn't find it on a quick Google search but am willing to bet it's about 15-17mm. The crystal is Sapphire, of course, and it's got an alarm function to boot.

Anyway, a few pics...






























Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

JayDeep said:


> Thanks buddy. But a big part of me wishes I had gotten the of white with black subdials version on Brown strap. It's smashing!!! I may still get one, they're only like $300!


 I don't know I really like it on black, I would have to see both to be sure.


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Now I'm pretty sure I know how a lot of watch folk feel about these Chinese copy brands, but it's my money and my wrist and I'll decide what I spend the former on and wear upon the latter. While I'm sure someone could identify what this is a copy of, I just don't care. I found this one, I fell in love with this one, so I bought this one.

Anyway, it's a very simple, elegant watch. Looks like a dress piece to me. The strap is horrificly bland and I'm pretty sure it's that fake leather you find on a lot of these Chinese pieces. I plan on changing it out immediately, but I just got it in a few days ago. I of course deeply detest the clear ripoff logo (TAG anyone?), and the blatant use of a very famous and high-end supercar manufacturer as part of the company name. I don't respect these things at all, but, in the end, I don't really care. I'd say sorry if that ruffles any father, but I'm really not. Again, my money, my item.

So, it utilizes a Seiko VK67 hybrid mechaquartz movement, is about 43mm diameter and a, perfect for me, 13mm thickness. All hands and indicies align perfectly and the Chrono functions snap nicely with quick reset Chrono hands. I'm a huge fan of this thing for what it is!

I also bought a Seiko Presage copy that was this same case, back and Crystal, and utilized that presage dial texture, which was automatic, but have it to a co-worker because, well, I just really don't care for simple dials. I like complications, subdials and multi-functions.
























Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk



Teg62x said:


> I don't know I really like it on black, I would have to see both to be sure.


 You're the worst... Pure enabler! Lol


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Another clear copy, this a sterile dial Parnis.

I just love the case engraving, it's so beautiful and to get this for $160 is just amazing. Usually I prefer complicated dials, but, in this case, even the lack of seconds hand is just cool here. Lends to the uniqueness of it. It's got huge numbers in that classic sandwich dial style Panerai made so popular. Uses the typical Asian Unitas hand wind movement with a swan neck piece to add to the beauty.

It's large, at 47mm with the Radiomir style cushion case design. It's think, at about 15mm, with Sapphire glass top and bottom. The movement is simply, but nicely decorated as well.

Not much to say about this one, given the utter lack of functions, not even a date window, so I'll just leave you with pictures...






























Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## kanab22 (Mar 21, 2011)

A great batch of good looking watches. The first one is my fave, really like the strap too.


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

This one in today, the last to arrive. Again, Chinese copy stuff, but oh well, I'm in love!

This is the greatest feeling I've had, looking at and putting on a watch, in a long time.

42mm diameter and, again, a rather thick piece at about 15mm. You probably know the movement well, the Chinese Venus 175, produced by Sea-Gul, manual Chrono. The forest watch I had this in, the 1963 reissue, had a catastrophic failure in the first few weeks, so I returned it. Didn't really like the watch anyway. No texture to the dial, stupid Chinese characters on the dial... Just not my taste. But this one, is my taste times a thousand!!!! I've never been happier... Until it breaks that is. I've read nothing but bad things about this movement, but I'm hoping for the best.

Anyway, you can see it's a clear and direct copy, kind of Daytona looking in the dial and kind of Seamaster looking in the bracelet. The do one identical with a Moon watch dial design that I may spring on soon, after giving this time to prove its worth to me.

For just under $200 it ain't to shabby at all! The bracelet is fantastic most! Solid link all the way through. The case is a bit odd, given that the lugs have no curvature at all. Nope, they stick straight out from the case, but given that it's a rather small watch (compared to what I'm used to) I actually prefer and love this. Lends to a larger look than the dimensions would tell. There's even a quick release driver's extension at the back of the bracelet connected to the clasp. I'm a little disappointed that there are no micro adjustments on the clasp, but it's not a big deal.

My biggest gripe is with the 6 o'clock subdial, being a 24 hour indicator. Truly the most pointless function on a watch ever. I'd rather there just be two registers for the Chrono and that be it, like that of the '63 reissue. However it's a gorgeous piece nonetheless and I'll not cry over spilled milk.

Anyway, hope you like half as much as I do...























Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Well, on some chronos there IS an hour register, but maybe Alpha thought this would work better as a dual-time watch. And there IS a use for dual-time complications, you just don't need that apparently. Doesn't make it silly, you silly boy.


----------



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

Chromejob said:


> Well, on some chronos there IS an hour register, but maybe Alpha thought this would work better as a dual-time watch. And there IS a use for dual-time complications, you just don't need that apparently. Doesn't make it silly, you silly boy.


 If it is a dual-time function, I'm in agreement with you. This looks a lot like it could be a 24h indicator that isn't independent from the main time display though - I'm with the OP on the usefulness of that!


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Chromejob said:


> Well, on some chronos there IS an hour register, but maybe Alpha thought this would work better as a dual-time watch. And there IS a use for dual-time complications, you just don't need that apparently. Doesn't make it silly, you silly boy.


 It's not dual time as far as I know, I've tried setting it separately but there isn't an addition position to pull the crown to, nor does turning the hands opposite direction set each hour independently. You can tell because a dual time almost always has both minute and hour hands, this does not.



ziggy1024 said:


> If it is a dual-time function, I'm in agreement with you. This looks a lot like it could be a 24h indicator that isn't independent from the main time display though - I'm with the OP on the usefulness of that!


 You are correct, it is only a 24 hour indicator, not dual time. At least not as far as I can tell.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Sorry, I meant "GMT," not dual time. Brain says it was thinkign "dual time zone." I need to buy Brain a coffee.... 

Well it's an Alpha, they're nice but I don't expect the world of them.


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Chromejob said:


> Well it's an Alpha, they're nice but I don't expect the world of them.


 Indeed, but it's still a great bang for buck watch regardless the third subdial and it's function, or lack thereof. Lol

The rest is working flawlessly thus far. Fingers crossed and knock on wood.


----------



## Redwolf (Jun 15, 2010)

I was in a rush today and skim read your (fairly long) posts.

The watxhes look great and I'm sure you will enjoy wearing them.

Thanks


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Redwolf said:


> I was in a rush today and skim read your (fairly long) posts.
> 
> The watxhes look great and I'm sure you will enjoy wearing them.
> 
> Thanks


 Sorry, I've always been a long winded Willy


----------



## Migzy (Oct 22, 2016)

Have you still got the Stratton Jaydeep?

Love that watch.


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Migzy said:


> Have you still got the Stratton Jaydeep?
> 
> Love that watch.


 Yes I do indeed. Almost never wear it, but I can say that for all my watches that cost over $1000. I do love them all, there's a reason I bought them, but I also don't love wearing any of them, as I'm simply too afraid to damage them to the point that I'm losing value should I wish to resell at some point.

Lol it's a razor blade of a situation. And I'm sliding down it bare backed headed right toward a pool of rubbing alcohol. Eek!!!


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Well I still own the first two and last one. The middle two I've now given away. Lol


----------

